# Seeding Alfalfa Fast



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A Nebraska forage extension opines about broadcasting alfalfa because of late planting caused by abundant moisture.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/marketing/how-seed-alfalfa-fast


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

That's been a common practice here for 30 yrs.Mix it it with 200-300 lbs of fertilizer and blow it on with airflow.Drag or roll it in.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Done it once tr twice here, too small of a patch to bother getting the drill out and dirty. Made one pass with the alfalfa seed then a second with the grass seed then rolled it with a cultimulcher with the teeth just barely scratching the ground.


----------

